# Vivarium Near Window - Is it Bad?



## Percularis (Mar 22, 2011)

Is it a bad idea? The shades are always closed and the window is rarely opened. I open it only a few times per year, maybe more in the summer mornings before it starts to heat up. The terrarium isn't _directly_ in the window though. It's on a shelf off to the side. Will it be okay or should I move it across the room? No light from outside will get into the terrarium as of where it is now. It's not set up yet so I have a long time to find a good placement. 

I've read that the temperature fluctuations will kill the frogs, but as I said the window is never open and it has caulking around it so no heat/coldness comes in or out. Basically my question is: *Can I keep it where it is now?* If I can't keep it there, I can move it across the room (10ft from the window... but it looks best where it is now.)

ADDITION INFO: 

The tank I'm using is gonna have an acrylic cover so it will be completely sealed. My room stays at 70F-72F in the winter and 74F-76F in the summer.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

As long as there is not direct sunlight going into the viv and heating it up, I dont see a problem with it.


----------



## Percularis (Mar 22, 2011)

heatfreakk3 said:


> As long as there is not direct sunlight going into the viv and heating it up, I dont see a problem with it.


Great! I love the location where it's at now. No sunlight at all can get through the shades. Thanks for you reply!


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

If you're unsure, why take the risk?


----------



## Percularis (Mar 22, 2011)

PeanutbuttER said:


> If you're unsure, why take the risk?


I read that there are temperature fluctuations around windows, but my window seemed to me as an acception since it is never opened and the shades are always shut so no sunlight gets in. Plus it has caulking, so I just wanted to make sure it would be okay before I set up the vivarium in that spot. I can always put the vivarium on the other side of the room and I have a month or two to decide.


----------

